# Leser-Umfrage: Wählt das Spiel des Jahres 2019



## David Martin (5. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Leser-Umfrage: Wählt das Spiel des Jahres 2019* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Leser-Umfrage: Wählt das Spiel des Jahres 2019*


----------



## Celerex (5. Dezember 2019)

Ich war zwischen Borderlands 3, Sekiro und Death Stranding hin und her gerissen. Ich habe mich letzten Endes aber dann doch für Death Stranding entschieden, da es mich in seiner Gesamtheit einfach am meisten begeistert hat und ich das Storytelling und die Charakterzeichnung überragend finde. 

Bin schon sehr gespannt auf die TGA am 12.12. Leider habe ich ausgerechnet an dem Tag Weihnachtsfeier, weshalb ich bis 13.12. Nachmittag das Internet wohl meiden werde.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. Dezember 2019)

Ich hab mich auch für Death Stranding entschieden. Einfach, weil es mich positiv überrascht hat. Das Spiel bewegt sich ziemlich abseits des ganzen Action-Einheitsbreis und kann dabei auch noch mit einem innovativen Multiplayer und generell echt guter Qualität punkten.


----------



## Kinorenegade (5. Dezember 2019)

Und wehe einer stimmt für Anthem


----------



## Jakkelien (5. Dezember 2019)

Sekiro.
Sehr gutes Spiel und hat einfach mal so den Nahkampf revolutioniert.
So wie es Souls-Like gibt, sprießen jetzt überall Sekiro-Likes aus dem Boden.


----------



## PFB (5. Dezember 2019)

Endlich mal eine vernünftige Auswahl und nicht so ein Witz wie bei den Game Awards, da ist ja auch schon vorher klar, wer abräumen wird.


----------



## Celerex (5. Dezember 2019)

PFB schrieb:


> Endlich mal eine vernünftige Auswahl und nicht so ein Witz wie bei den Game Awards, da ist ja auch schon vorher klar, wer abräumen wird.



Wer gewinnt denn deiner Meinung nach bei den TGA? Bin gespannt, ob du hinterher Recht behalten wirst.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Dezember 2019)

Celerex schrieb:


> Wer gewinnt denn deiner Meinung nach bei den TGA? Bin gespannt, ob du hinterher Recht behalten wirst.



death stranding gewinnt goty - würd ich auch beinahe meine hand für ins feuer legen.
und vermutlich auch noch in ein paar weiteren kategorien.


----------



## MrFob (5. Dezember 2019)

Zunaechst will ich sagen, ich vermisse Rebel Galaxy Outlaws in der Liste. Nicht, dass ich es gewaehlt haette oder dass ich glaube, dass es gewinnen wuerde, aber in der Liste aufzutauchen haette es schon verdient (und ja, ich weiss, man kann auch selber was reinschreiben, denke aber nur, bei so vielen anderen recht obskuren Titeln in der Liste fehlt das irgendwie).

Zur Wahl selbst, war echt schwer. Ich hab dieses Jahr doch einige neue Titel gespielt, von denen ich die meisten auch tatsaechlich richtig gut fand. Da waren auch viele schoene kleinere Titel dabei, die mit kleineren Budgets gemacht wurden, darunter Greedfall, Observation, The Outer Worlds und natuerlich A Plague Tale. Hinter all diesen Spielen stecken Studios, die wirklich viel aus ihren Moeglichkeiten gemacht haben und die Respekt verdienen.

Wenn ich aber rein nach Spielspass Kriterien gehe, dann lande ich am Ende doch im Mainstream und musste dann doch Star Wars: Jedi - Fallen Order nehmen. Es mag ein Derivat aus Souls-like, Metroidvania  und Uncharted/Tomb Raider Elementen sein, aber die Kombination ist ihnen einfach super gelungen, das Spiel weiss was es will, setzt es top um und ich hatte sehr viel Spass damit. Darum am Ende des Tages dann doch mein Spiel des Jahres.

Aber schwierig war's dieses Jahr.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Dezember 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> death stranding gewinnt goty - würd ich auch beinahe meine hand für ins feuer legen.
> und vermutlich auch noch in ein paar weiteren kategorien.



So wie letztes Jahr jeder Gott und seine Mutter verwettet hätte, das Red Dead Redemption 2 alles abräumt inklusive GOTY und am Ende war God of War der große Gewinner des Abends.
Allerdings gebe ich zu, dass Death Stranding diesmal ein entsprechend starker Gegenkandidat fehlt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. Dezember 2019)

Death Stranding ist großartig und Fallen Order ist bei mir ebenfalls weit vorne mit dabei, ich habe mich aber für A Plague Tale entschieden.

Das Spiel kam für mich komplett aus dem Nichts. Ich hatte die ersten Spielminuten in einem LP gesehen, habe das Video gestoppt und mir das Spiel gekauft. Optisch beeindruckend mit teilweise beklemmenden Szenen (die erste Begegnung mit den Ratten!), sympathische Charaktere und ein interessantes Setting. Vom Gameplay her einfach, aber dennoch ist es meine persönliche Überraschung des Jahres.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Dezember 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> So wie letztes Jahr jeder Gott und seine Mutter verwettet hätte, das Red Dead Redemption 2 alles abräumt inklusive GOTY und am Ende war God of War der große Gewinner des Abends.
> Allerdings gebe ich zu, dass Death Stranding diesmal ein entsprechend starker Gegenkandidat fehlt.



meine these ist, dass viele professionelle kritiker nicht als banausen gelten wollen, die "wahre kunst" nicht zu schätzen wissen.
aber wir werden sehen. vielleicht täusch' ich mich ja auch.


----------



## Celerex (5. Dezember 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> death stranding gewinnt goty - würd ich auch beinahe meine hand für ins feuer legen.
> und vermutlich auch noch in ein paar weiteren kategorien.



Würde ich mir persönlich wünschen, aber ich denke, dass das Spiel die Spielergemeinschaft zu sehr gespalten hat. Auch die Pressewertungen gehen zu sehr auseinander, als dass es mMn der eindeutige Sieger wäre. Wenn man sich die Gewinner der letzten Jahre so anschaut, waren das immer Spiele mit einer über 90er durchschnittlichen Bewertung (zumindest lt. Metacritic), DA: Inquisition war 2014 die einzige Ausnahme. Andererseits wurde Kojima ja in der Vergangenheit des Öfteren auf dem Event insbesondere vom Showmaster "geehrt" und hat ja soweit ich weiß irgendeinen Ehrentitel erhalten. Von dem her kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen, dass sie eine Art Statement setzen und das Spiel doch gewinnt. Ich persönlich sehe aber Sekiro als Sieger, was ich auch absolut in Ordnung finde.


----------



## MrFob (5. Dezember 2019)

Organisiert Geoff Keighly eigentlich immer noch Games Awards? Weil der ist ja wirklich ganz grosser buddy buddy mit Kojima und tauchte ja sogar in Death Stranding als NPC auf.

Man koennte also schon sagen, dass es ein bisschen ein Gschmaeckle haette, wenn DS da jetzt voll abraeumt.


----------



## Celerex (5. Dezember 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Organisiert Geoff Keighly eigentlich immer noch Games Awards?



Nachdem er auch die Nominierungen bekannt gegeben hat, gehe ich mal stark davon aus.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Dezember 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Organisiert Geoff Keighly eigentlich immer noch Games Awards? Weil der ist ja wirklich ganz grosser buddy buddy mit Kojima und tauchte ja sogar in Death Stranding als NPC auf.
> 
> Man koennte also schon sagen, dass es ein bisschen ein Gschmaeckle haette, wenn DS da jetzt voll abraeumt.



Er hat aber keinerlei Mitsprache bei der Nominierung und der Abstimmung für die Sieger.
Das geschieht alles über eine internationale Jury aus Redaktionen (wir gehören auch dazu), und in der Endabstimmung kommen auch noch 10% Publikumsvotes dazu.


----------



## MrFob (5. Dezember 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Er hat aber keinerlei Mitsprache bei der Nominierung und der Abstimmung für die Sieger.
> Das geschieht alles über eine internationale Jury aus Redaktionen (wir gehören auch dazu), und in der Endabstimmung kommen auch noch 10% Publikumsvotes dazu.



Das mag sein. Es mag sogar sein, das ein Death Stranding vielleicht voellig zurecht gewinnt oder so (da ich es selbst noch nicht gespielt habe will ich mir da kein Urteil erlauben).

Ich sag ja nur, dass es da ein immer ein Gschmaeckle geben wird bei sowas. Das ist halt ein Problem, das entsteht, wenn man wie Keighly irgendwo zwischen einem Kritiker/Bewerter/Berichterstatter und einem Industrie-Vertreter steht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Dezember 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich sag ja nur, dass es da ein immer ein Gschmaeckle geben wird bei sowas. Das ist halt ein Problem, das entsteht, wenn man wie Keighly irgendwo zwischen einem Kritiker/Bewerter/Berichterstatter und einem Industrie-Vertreter steht.



Aber was willst du machen in der Situation?
Kojima die möglicherweise berechtigte Ehrung verwehren, nur weil der Veranstalter ein guter Freund von ihm ist?


----------



## MrFob (6. Dezember 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Aber was willst du machen in der Situation?
> Kojima die möglicherweise berechtigte Ehrung verwehren, nur weil der Veranstalter ein guter Freund von ihm ist?



Ne, wuerde nichts aendern. Aber ich halte es schon seit laengerem fuer fragwuerdig, dass Keighly sich (und eben auch andere) immer wieder in solche Situationen bringt. Das ist eine Kritik, die ich schon laenger an ihm habe.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Dezember 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ne, wuerde nichts aendern. Aber ich halte es schon seit laengerem fuer fragwuerdig, dass Keighly sich (und eben auch andere) immer wieder in solche Situationen bringt. Das ist eie Kritik, die ich schon laenger an ihm habe.



thema hatten wir hier schon mal.
es ist einfach nicht sehr clever, sich - völlig ohne not -in  eine solche situation zu bringen. es hat, wie du richtig sagst, definitiv ein geschmäckle. das lässt sich einfach nicht leugnen.
genauso wie der famitsu- bzw enterbrain-typ, der ja auch im spiel auftaucht: wertung (perfekte) 40/40! geht nicht. glaubwürdigkeit perdu.


----------



## PFB (6. Dezember 2019)

Celerex schrieb:


> Wer gewinnt denn deiner Meinung nach bei den TGA? Bin gespannt, ob du hinterher Recht behalten wirst.



Death Stranding. Keighly ist der totale Sony und Kojima Fanboy. Mir war auch voriges Jahr klar, wer gewinnt. Er kann zwar noch so sehr beteuern, wie das alles abläuft und dass er da keinerlei Einfluss hat, aber das nehme ich ihm nicht ab und es werden in der Welt oft genug bestimmte Entscheidungen gefällt, nur um anderen zu gefallen. Auch merkwürdig, dass ständig Microsoft Spiele übergangen werden. Etwa 2018 kommt Forza Horizon 4 mit 92er Meta nicht in die Auswahl zum GOTY, stattdessen nimmt man ein 2. 3rd Person Action Adventure von Sony mit schlechteren Wertungen dazu. Dieses Jahr ist von einem Gears of War 5 mit 84er Meta nichts zu sehen, ein Death Stranding mit 82 ist natürlich dabei. Mit den Zweifeln muss er dann eben Leben, wenn er es dermaßen offen zur Schau stellt.

Man stelle sich nur mal vor, der Oberschiedsrichter der Bundesliga würde mit Bayern Trikot rumlaufen und bei einem Bayernwerbespot mitspielen. Jetzt sagt er, dass er keinerlei Einfluss auf die Entscheidungen der Schiedsrichter auf dem Platz hat. Da kann mir keiner sagen, dass er da keine Zweifel dran hätte.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Dezember 2019)

PFB schrieb:


> Er kann zwar noch so sehr beteuern, wie das alles abläuft und dass er da keinerlei Einfluss hat, aber das nehme ich ihm nicht ab.



trotz des von mir gesagten, nehme ich ihm das durchaus ab. ich verstehe nur nicht, weshalb er sich überhaupt auf diese art und weise des verdachts aussetzt. 



> Auch merkwürdig, dass ständig Microsoft Spiele übergangen werden. Etwa 2018 kommt Forza Horizon 4 mit 92er Meta nicht in die Auswahl zum GOTY, stattdessen nimmt man ein 2. 3rd Person Action Adventure von Sony mit schlechteren Wertungen dazu. Dieses Jahr ist von einem Gears of War 5 mit 84er Meta nichts zu sehen,



das seh ich nun völlig anders: der metascore sollte nicht in erster linie entscheidend für einen (goty-) award sein. forza ist letztlich eben doch "nur" ein (wenngleich grandioses) rennspiel. ein solcher titel, gilt eigentlich für alle sport- oder rennspiele, sollte meiner meinung nach einfach nicht goty werden. und gow 5 ist ein ziemlich tumber shooter, nicht mehr. hat für mich auch kein goty-potential. genausowenig wie wegen mir wolfenstein oder cod. sorry, aber ms hatte in den letzten jahres einfach nix goty-verdächtiges im angebot. der award sollte dann doch titeln vorbehalten bleiben, die doch ein wenig mehr versuchen. ori oder cuphead wären da eher in frage gekommen. die sind aber wohl zu "klein".


----------



## Celerex (6. Dezember 2019)

PFB schrieb:


> Death Stranding. Keighly ist der totale Sony und Kojima Fanboy. Mir war auch voriges Jahr klar, wer gewinnt. Er kann zwar noch so sehr beteuern, wie das alles abläuft und dass er da keinerlei Einfluss hat, aber das nehme ich ihm nicht ab und es werden in der Welt oft genug bestimmte Entscheidungen gefällt, nur um anderen zu gefallen. Auch merkwürdig, dass ständig Microsoft Spiele übergangen werden. Etwa 2018 kommt Forza Horizon 4 mit 92er Meta nicht in die Auswahl zum GOTY, stattdessen nimmt man ein 2. 3rd Person Action Adventure von Sony mit schlechteren Wertungen dazu. Dieses Jahr ist von einem Gears of War 5 mit 84er Meta nichts zu sehen, ein Death Stranding mit 82 ist natürlich dabei. Mit den Zweifeln muss er dann eben Leben, wenn er es dermaßen offen zur Schau stellt.



Die Zweifel sind natürlich berechtigt, keine Frage, aber die Gewinner der letzten Jahre (in allen Kategorien) zeigen ja deutlich, dass es zumindest meistens nicht "pro" Sony ausgeht. Dass das letztes Jahr GOW drei Mal abgeräumt hat, liegt einfach daran, dass es ein herausragendes Spiel war. Ich persönlich hätte zwar RDR2 den Titel verliehen, aber ich bin mit GOW ebenso sehr zufrieden. 

Ansonsten halte ich Keighly's "Vorgehen" schon seit Jahren für höchst unprofessionell. Er möchte eine neutrale Veranstaltung liefern, nimmt einigen Entwickler aber mit seiner viel zu frühen Deadline die Chance einer Nominierung. Wenn man sowas wirklich seriös machen möchte, dann muss die Verleihung einfach Anfang des Folgejahres stattfinden und die Deadline bis 31.12.2019 festgelegt werden. Und über sein "gefanboye" auf Twitter  in Richtung Sony und Kojima braucht man gar nicht erst reden. Als Veranstalter einer solchen Show ist das völlig daneben. 

Was die Nominierungen angeht, ist es eben dann doch Geschmackssache. Ein Gears 5 gehört für mich genauso wenig  in die Kategorie GOTY, wie ein Resident Evil 2 oder Super Smash Bros Ultimate, welche für dieses Jahr nominiert sind und zwar tolle Titel waren, aber eben für mich nichts außergewöhnliches geboten haben. Auch ein Forza Horizon 4 gehört zwar ganz klar in die Kategorie der besten Autorennspiele... aber es ist eben dann doch nur ein Autorennspiel und für mich kein GOTY. Für mich persönlich sollten die Spiele diesen Titel erlangen, die etwas Neues zeigen und vielleicht auch etwas gewagt haben.  Zwar werden die Nominierungen der letzten Jahre dieser (persönlichen) Voraussetzung nicht immer gerecht, aber zumindest gehen die Gewinner für mich immer klar.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. Dezember 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> thema hatten wir hier schon mal.
> es ist einfach nicht sehr clever, sich - völlig ohne not -in  eine solche situation zu bringen. es hat, wie du richtig sagst, definitiv ein geschmäckle. das lässt sich einfach nicht leugnen.
> genauso wie der famitsu- bzw enterbrain-typ, der ja auch im spiel auftaucht: wertung (perfekte) 40/40! geht nicht. glaubwürdigkeit perdu.



Die sind ja nicht erst seit gestern Freunde. 
Soll er jetzt hergehen und sagen, "hey Hideo du kannst nicht mehr mein Freund sein, sonst kucken die Leute blöde"?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. Dezember 2019)

Celerex schrieb:


> nimmt einigen Entwickler aber mit seiner viel zu frühen Deadline die Chance einer Nominierung. Wenn man sowas wirklich seriös machen möchte, dann muss die Verleihung einfach Anfang des Folgejahres stattfinden und die Deadline bis 31.12.2019 festgelegt werden.



Dafür dürfen ja im Folgejahr alle Title von der letzten Deadline bis zur neuen Deadline nominiert werden.
Sie Super Smash Bros. in diesem Jahr, das bereits am 7. Dez. 2018 erschienen ist.


----------



## Celerex (6. Dezember 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Dafür dürfen ja im Folgejahr alle Title von der letzten Deadline bis zur neuen Deadline nominiert werden.
> Sie Super Smash Bros. in diesem Jahr, das bereits am 7. Dez. 2018 erschienen ist.



Ups... danke für die Info. Das wusste ich tatsächlich nicht.  Hab die Spielereleases nicht immer richtig im Kopf. Dann nehme ich die betreffende Kritik natürlich zurück.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Dezember 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Die sind ja nicht erst seit gestern Freunde.
> Soll er jetzt hergehen und sagen, "hey Hideo du kannst nicht mehr mein Freund sein, sonst kucken die Leute blöde"?



eigentlich würde ich sagen, dass journalisten, und das _war_ keighley ja zumindest mal, grundsätzlich schon gar nicht mit industrievertretern befreundet sein sollten. im politbetrieb ist das bspw auch ein völliges no-go. das scheint in der gamesbranche offenbar nicht in der form zu gelten. aber zumindest hätte er nicht in kojimas spiel auftauchen müssen / sollen. noch viel schlimmer ist die sache aber natürlich bei dem erwähnten famitsu-typen.


----------



## PFB (6. Dezember 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> trotz des von mir gesagten, nehme ich ihm das durchaus ab. ich verstehe nur nicht, weshalb er sich überhaupt auf diese art und weise des verdachts aussetzt.
> 
> das seh ich nun völlig anders: der metascore sollte nicht in erster linie entscheidend für einen (goty-) award sein. forza ist letztlich eben doch "nur" ein (wenngleich grandioses) rennspiel. ein solcher titel, gilt eigentlich für alle sport- oder rennspiele, sollte meiner meinung nach einfach nicht goty werden. und gow 5 ist ein ziemlich tumber shooter, nicht mehr. hat für mich auch kein goty-potential. genausowenig wie wegen mir wolfenstein oder cod. sorry, aber ms hatte in den letzten jahres einfach nix goty-verdächtiges im angebot. der award sollte dann doch titeln vorbehalten bleiben, die doch ein wenig mehr versuchen. ori oder cuphead wären da eher in frage gekommen. die sind aber wohl zu "klein".





Celerex schrieb:


> Die Zweifel sind natürlich berechtigt, keine Frage, aber die Gewinner der letzten Jahre (in allen Kategorien) zeigen ja deutlich, dass es zumindest meistens nicht "pro" Sony ausgeht. Dass das letztes Jahr GOW drei Mal abgeräumt hat, liegt einfach daran, dass es ein herausragendes Spiel war. Ich persönlich hätte zwar RDR2 den Titel verliehen, aber ich bin mit GOW ebenso sehr zufrieden.
> 
> Ansonsten halte ich Keighly's "Vorgehen" schon seit Jahren für höchst unprofessionell. Er möchte eine neutrale Veranstaltung liefern, nimmt einigen Entwickler aber mit seiner viel zu frühen Deadline die Chance einer Nominierung. Wenn man sowas wirklich seriös machen möchte, dann muss die Verleihung einfach Anfang des Folgejahres stattfinden und die Deadline bis 31.12.2019 festgelegt werden. Und über sein "gefanboye" auf Twitter  in Richtung Sony und Kojima braucht man gar nicht erst reden. Als Veranstalter einer solchen Show ist das völlig daneben.
> 
> Was die Nominierungen angeht, ist es eben dann doch Geschmackssache. Ein Gears 5 gehört für mich genauso wenig  in die Kategorie GOTY, wie ein Resident Evil 2 oder Super Smash Bros Ultimate, welche für dieses Jahr nominiert sind und zwar tolle Titel waren, aber eben für mich nichts außergewöhnliches geboten haben. Auch ein Forza Horizon 4 gehört zwar ganz klar in die Kategorie der besten Autorennspiele... aber es ist eben dann doch nur ein Autorennspiel und für mich kein GOTY. Für mich persönlich sollten die Spiele diesen Titel erlangen, die etwas Neues zeigen und vielleicht auch etwas gewagt haben.  Zwar werden die Nominierungen der letzten Jahre dieser (persönlichen) Voraussetzung nicht immer gerecht, aber zumindest gehen die Gewinner für mich immer klar.



Ich wüsste nicht, warum ein Rennspiel nicht GOTY Kandidat werden können sollte. Ist weniger ein Nischenspiel als ein Bloodborne oder Persona 5, die beide nominiert wurden. Passenderweise wieder beides Sony Spiele.

GOW5 ist auch für mich nicht unbedingt ein GOTY Kandidat, Es ist aber auch keinen Deut schlechter als die anderen Kandidaten, dieses Jahr empfinde ich sowieso eher als sehr schwach.  Aber was macht ein Death Stranding denn zu einem GOTY Kandidaten? Für mich auch eher nischig, Wertungen nicht herausragend, sehr umstritten unter den Spielern und was ich zuletzt gelesen habe, haben es keine 10% der Spieler zu Ende gespielt. Hätte genauso gut anders laufen können, passt so herum aber für mich ins Bild.

Der Bericht hier ist ganz interessant. Natürlich letztlich von einem Xbox Fan, der die Verschwörung eines Sony Fans wittert und daher nicht 100% für bare Münze zu nehmen. Aber da sind doch ein paar ganz interessante Punkte dabei, auch der Leak der Scorpio und wie er sich noch drüber lustig macht:
https://www.xboxdynasty.de/news/the...-und-seine-liebe-fuer-playstation-und-kojima/

Mag sein, dass ich mich komplett täusche, er rein gar keinen Einfluss hat und keinerlei Entscheidungen gefällt werden, um ihm zu gefallen, aber es bleibt einfach ein sehr fader Beigeschmack bei der ganzen Nummer. Sowas muss man einfach professioneller handhaben, wenn man die Glaubwürdigkeit und den Ruf der Awards bewahren möchte.


----------



## knarfe1000 (6. Dezember 2019)

Habe für Greedfall gestimmt.

Für mich die größte positive Überraschung des Jahres. Erstaunlich, wie gut sich Spiders im Lauf der Jahre entwickelt hat. Natürlich hat Greedfall auch Schwächen, die wohl auf das knappe Budget zurückzuführen sein dürften.

Da Greedfall offenbar ein großer finanzieller Erfolg war,  dürfte das nächste Spiel vielleicht sogar schon ein AAA Budget erhalten.

Für mich hat Spiders das Potential, das neue Bioware zu werden.


----------



## Celerex (6. Dezember 2019)

PFB schrieb:


> Ist weniger ein Nischenspiel als ein Bloodborne oder Persona 5, die beide nominiert wurden. Passenderweise wieder beides Sony Spiele.



Beides aber wieder überragende Spiele. Sony bietet einfach die besten (Exklusiv-)Titel an, das muss ich selbst als PC-Mainplattformer neidlos anerkennen. Ein Rennspiel mit solchen Meisterwerken zu vergleichen grenzt für mich schon beinahe an Blasphemie. *augenzwinker*



> GOW5 ist auch für mich nicht unbedingt ein GOTY Kandidat, Es ist aber auch keinen Deut schlechter als die anderen Kandidaten, dieses Jahr empfinde ich sowieso eher als sehr schwach.



Gears 5 passt meiner Meinung nach wesentlich besser als Nominierung, als Resident Evil 2 oder Super Smash Bros, aber gegen Death Stranding stinkt es meiner Meinung nach in fast alles Aspekten ab. 



> Aber was macht ein Death Stranding denn zu einem GOTY Kandidaten? Für mich auch eher nischig, Wertungen nicht herausragend, sehr umstritten unter den Spielern...



Achtung, nur meine Meinung: Eine herausragend inszenierte Story, hervorragend geschriebene Dialoge / Charaktere und das social online Feature machen das Spiel für mich zu einem Ausnahmespiel in diesem Jahr und gehört daher auch zurecht zu den Nominierten. Und wer mir Kojima-Fanboyism vorwerfen möchte, täuscht sich leider gewaltig. Ich habe nicht einmal die Hälfte seiner Spiele gespielt und finde vielleicht zwei seiner früheren Titel wirklich gut. Klar hat er eine der denkwürdigsten Spieleserien aller Zeiten erschaffen, aber den Hype um ihn konnte ich noch nie nachvollziehen. 



> und was ich zuletzt gelesen habe, haben es keine 10% der Spieler zu Ende gespielt. Hätte genauso gut anders laufen können, passt so herum aber für mich ins Bild.



Das Spiel wurde vor einem guten Monat released und ist irrsinnig groß, die Story dauert gut 40-50 Stunden, je nach Spielweise. Wer nebenher noch Sidequests macht, kann auch locker über 100 Stunden bis zum Abspann verbringen. Da wundert es mich dann doch, dass es schon so viele durchgespielt haben sollen. Mich würde interessieren, wie hier ähnlich lange Titel nach einem Monat abgeschnitten haben. Ich glaube, RDR2 haben bis heute noch nicht so viele durchgespielt.


----------



## PFB (6. Dezember 2019)

Celerex schrieb:


> Beides aber wieder überragende Spiele. Sony bietet einfach die besten (Exklusiv-)Titel an, das muss ich selbst als PC-Mainplattformer neidlos anerkennen. Ein Rennspiel mit solchen Meisterwerken zu vergleichen grenzt für mich schon beinahe an Blasphemie. *augenzwinker*
> 
> Gears 5 passt meiner Meinung nach wesentlich besser als Nominierung, als Resident Evil 2 oder Super Smash Bros, aber gegen Death Stranding stinkt es meiner Meinung nach in fast alles Aspekten ab.
> 
> ...



Herausragend ist FH4 auch, dennoch wie gesagt alles Nische. Bei DS als solches scheiden sich die Geister. Ich habe nichts gegen Kojima, aber bei mir hats einfach nicht gezündet. Habs nach ein paar Stunden mit dem Gedanken "Was ein langweiliger Mist" ausgemacht.  Aber Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Main Story ist zwischen 29 und 39h. Casuals spricht das Spiel eher nicht an, der Rest könnte schon durch sein. Die ersten hattens ja bereits an dem Montag danach durch. RDR2 ist einfach zu lang, Freunde von mir haben es auch noch nicht durch, obwohl sie es klasse finden. Irgendwann ist man halt übersättigt und legts beiseite.

Aufklären lässt sich das Ganze eh nicht, ich würde mir aber etwas mehr Neutralität von Keighly wünschen. Er muss ja nicht als Gegenbeweis gleich Ghosts oder TLOU2 nächstes Jahr übergehen, aber mindestens sein Twitterverhalten sollte er dringend überdenken und auf Auftritte in Spielen sollte er ebenfalls verzichten.


----------



## OdesaLeeJames (6. Dezember 2019)

Da bin ich wohl der einzige der sich die grüne Hölle ausgesucht hat.
Vielleicht reicht es ja zum besten Indie Game, wobei mit  A Plague Tale, ein starker Konkurrent vorhanden ist.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Dezember 2019)

PFB schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht, warum ein Rennspiel nicht GOTY Kandidat werden können sollte. Ist weniger ein Nischenspiel als ein Bloodborne oder Persona 5, die beide nominiert wurden. Passenderweise wieder beides Sony Spiele.



ich finde halt, dass sport- und rennspiele generell keine goty-kandidaten sind. hat auch nix mit nische zu tun. fifa zählt regelmäßig zu den bestverkauften titeln. und dennoch hätte in meiner welt auch das beste fifa aller zeiten keinen goty-award verdient. letzten endes isses halt fußball. für so was gibts die einzelkategorien. kann man sicherlich drüber streiten. ist aber eben meine meinung.


----------



## Zybba (6. Dezember 2019)

Hm...
Ich hab dieses Jahr keinen Titel gespielt, der nachhaltig hervorsticht.
Am ehesten wohl The Division 2 oder Apex Legends.
Death Stranding und RDR 2 wären sicher auch Kandidaten, aber die habe ich beide noch nicht gespielt. Ebenso Borderlands 3.

Daher stimme ich wohl nicht ab.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (6. Dezember 2019)

OdesaLeeJames schrieb:


> Da bin ich wohl der einzige der sich die grüne Hölle ausgesucht hat.
> Vielleicht reicht es ja zum besten Indie Game, wobei mit  A Plague Tale, ein starker Konkurrent vorhanden ist.


Stimmt, Green Hell war auch so eine Überraschung. Gut durchdachtes Survival mit einer interessanten Story. Das hob sich zusammen mit The Long Dark und natürlich The Forest schon etwas in diesem Genre ab.


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Dezember 2019)

Ich hab mal für *Disco Eylsium* gestimmt. Wäre *Eastshade* auf der Liste gewesen, hätte ich wahrscheinlich das ausgewählt, weil es endlich mal ein kompromissloses relativ großes und sehr immersives Open World Adventure war, das aber komplett ohne Kämpfe, Gewalt und Gefahren ausgekommen ist, dabei aber von Grund auf so designt wurde, so dass man nie das Gefühl hatte, da wurde einfach ein Element rausgeschnitten. Ein Spiel wie ein virtueller Urlaub in einem fremden Land.

Wie auch immer: Warum habe ich mich für *Disco Elysium* entschieden? Weil es ein Rollenspiel ist ... oder eher: Weil es der Bezeichnung "Rollenspiel" wirklich in jeder Hinsicht gerecht wird. Man kämpft sich nicht durch eine Spielwelt mit ein paar Auswahlmöglichkeiten, erledigt Quest für Quest, arbeitet Mapmarker für Mapmarker ab und levelt dabei Ausrüstung und Charakter hoch, sondern kann den Weg und die Entwicklung seines Charakters innerhalb der Geschichte in jeder Form sehr exakt bestimmen, was so eigentlich nur in einem gut geleiteten Pen & Paper Rollenspiel möglich ist. Jede Entscheidung im Spiel basiert auf Charaktereigenschaften, alles kann Konsequenzen haben und man hat nicht einfach nur die Wahl zwischen zwei oder drei Dialogmöglichkeiten, sondern die Dialog- und Handlungsbäume sind DEUTLICH komplexer, nicht nur was inhaltliche Tiefe angeht, sondern auch was die Spielmechaniken angeht. Ich hab noch nie ein textbasierendes Rollenspiel gesehen, das so zahlreiche Features und Möglichkeiten auf so immersive Weise verbindet. Trotzdem ist das Spiel keine durchlaufende Wall of Text, sondern die Art, wie die Texte präsentiert werden, ist immer übersichtlich gestaltet und gibt einem nie das Gefühl, man muss jetzt erstmal zwei oder drei Seiten lesen, die man danach eh wieder vergisst. Ein Spiel, das dem aktuellen Trend völlig entgegenarbeitet und nicht flacher, größer und breiter, sondern enormen Tiefgang in einer vergleichsweise kleinen, aber dafür sehr detaillierten und interaktiven Welt bietet. Kein Spiel für jeden, aber definitiv genau das Spiel, das sich Pen & Paper Fans anschauen sollten. Wer Planescape Torment mochte, dürfte hier nicht enttäuscht werden.

Einziger Nachteil für mich: Das Setting ist nicht so wirklich mein Fall. Aber das ganze Spielkonzept hat mir so gut gefallen, dass ich es mir vor kurzem dann doch gekauft habe, denn meiner Meinung nach ist das genau die Art von Projekt, das Unterstützung wirklich verdient, weil es dem Genre Rollenspiel wirklich gerecht wird und es auf seine Art auch wirklich voranbringt, wie es nur ganz wenige Spiele können. Hab's zwar erst knapp ne Stunde angezockt, werde es dieses Jahr wohl auch nicht mehr durchspielen, aber Disco Eysium ist für mich (neben Eastshade) definitiv der interessanteste Release des Jahres.


----------



## PFB (6. Dezember 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich finde halt, dass sport- und rennspiele generell keine goty-kandidaten sind. hat auch nix mit nische zu tun. fifa zählt regelmäßig zu den bestverkauften titeln. und dennoch hätte in meiner welt auch das beste fifa aller zeiten keinen goty-award verdient. letzten endes isses halt fußball. für so was gibts die einzelkategorien. kann man sicherlich drüber streiten. ist aber eben meine meinung.



Sehe ich ja grundsätzlich ähnlich, nur dann meiner Meinung nach halt eben konsequent gar keine "Nischen" oder special interest. Sportspiele sind wie Japangames oder Souls Like Games halt mehr Geschmacksache und nichts für die breite Masse wie etwa Shooter oder Third Person Action Adventures.  Einzelkategorien gibts für die GOTY Kanditaten ja auch nochmal, nicht nur für Sport.


----------



## Zybba (6. Dezember 2019)

Da es sich um eine Leserumfrage handelt, sollten meiner Meinung nach auch alle Spiele von 2019 inkludiert sein.
Sogar ein Freitextfeld.
Wenns dann FIFA 20 wirds, ists halt so... ^^


----------



## Bonkic (6. Dezember 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Da es sich um eine Leserumfrage handelt, sollten meiner Meinung nach auch alle Spiele von 2019 inkludiert sein.
> Sogar ein Freitextfeld.
> Wenns dann FIFA 20 wirds, ists halt so... ^^



klar.
es ging eher um kritiker-preise, wie eben die game awards (ja, auch da entscheidet publikum mit, aber nur zu 10% oder so).
und wenns denn so wäre, wärs halt so. irgendwie sind mir derartige awards dann letzten endes dann doch zu egal.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (6. Dezember 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> eigentlich würde ich sagen, dass journalisten, und das _war_ keighley ja zumindest mal, grundsätzlich schon gar nicht mit industrievertretern befreundet sein sollten. i*m politbetrieb ist das bspw auch ein völliges no-go*. das scheint in der gamesbranche offenbar nicht in der form zu gelten.


Ich schmeiß mich weg, wohntest Du nicht auch in D ?


----------



## I3uschi (6. Dezember 2019)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe für Metro Exodus gestimmt.

Klar sieht es auch toll aus vor allem mit Raytracing, aber die Atmosphäre hat mich einfach in den Bann gezogen wie kein anderes Spiel in diesem Jahr.
Die akustische Untermalung hat für Gänsehaut gesorgt.
Und dann gibt's halt noch eine echt gute Shooter-Mechanik oben drauf.
Für mich der Wahnsinn dieses Spiel und 1 DLC kommt ja noch...


----------



## McDrake (6. Dezember 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Zunaechst will ich sagen, ich vermisse Rebel Galaxy Outlaws in der Liste. Nicht, dass ich es gewaehlt haette oder dass ich glaube, dass es gewinnen wuerde, aber in der Liste aufzutauchen haette es schon verdient (und ja, ich weiss, man kann auch selber was reinschreiben, denke aber nur, bei so vielen anderen recht obskuren Titeln in der Liste fehlt das irgendwie).



Ist von der vorgegebenen Liste auch der einzige Titel, den ich 2019 gespielt habe


----------



## Batze (6. Dezember 2019)

Soll man den Mobile Link da zum Schluss nehmen, einen anderen finde ich nicht zur Umfrage?

Bei mir wäre es The Division 2. Hat mich bis zum Ende der Kampagne ganz gut unterhalten, danach war allerdings ganz schnell leider die Luft raus.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Dezember 2019)

Naja mir langt da die Kampagne. Mit dem MP/Dz kann ich dank der Trolle und Ganker eh nichts anfangen. Ich bezweifle, daß sich TD 2 diesbezüglich groß von Teil 1 unterscheidet.


----------



## Batze (6. Dezember 2019)

DZ ist und war für mich auch immer ein ganz tief Rotes Tuch. Wie kann man nur MP mit SP vermischen. Diesen Blödsinn habe ich nie kapiert. Wobei es jetzt aber anders ist als in TD1, also beste Waffen/Items bekommst du nicht mehr Exclusiv in der DZ.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. Dezember 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Soll man den Mobile Link da zum Schluss nehmen, einen anderen finde ich nicht zur Umfrage?



Dann hast du vermutlich irgendwas deaktiviert, Javascript oder sowas.
Die Umfrage ist eigentlich eingebunden in dem Artikel.


----------



## Zybba (6. Dezember 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Soll man den Mobile Link da zum Schluss nehmen, einen anderen finde ich nicht zur Umfrage?
> 
> Bei mir wäre es The Division 2. Hat mich bis zum Ende der Kampagne ganz gut unterhalten, danach war allerdings ganz schnell leider die Luft raus.


Eigentlich ist darüber ein Survey Plugin. Wird dir das nicht angezeigt?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Batze schrieb:


> Bei mir wäre es The Division 2. Hat mich bis zum Ende der Kampagne ganz gut unterhalten, danach war allerdings ganz schnell leider die Luft raus.


Ich habs noch deutlich länger gespielt, an die 100 Stunden.
Fand es vor allem von Grafik und Atmo extrem beeindruckend. Gameplay war nicht so meins, aber durchaus gut.

Schau ruhig noch mal rein, es gab einige Updates, die zumindest neue Missionen außerhalb des eigentlichen Stadtgebietes beinhalten.
Keine Ahnung, ob die auch noch Story bieten...


----------



## Batze (6. Dezember 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist darüber ein Survey Plugin. Wird dir das nicht angezeigt?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö wird bei mir nicht angezeigt. Werbung ist alles On, bin ja Abo User und Java und so ist alles auf Standard aktuell.
So sieht das bei mir aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Dezember 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Nö wird bei mir nicht angezeigt. Werbung ist alles On, bin ja Premium User und Java und so ist alles auf Standard aktuell.



Ist evtl. ein Scriptblocker a la NoScript aktiv? Der kann unter Umständen solche Elemente rausfiltern.


----------



## Batze (6. Dezember 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ist evtl. ein Scriptblocker a la NoScript aktiv? Der kann unter Umständen solche Elemente rausfiltern.



Nö, also sowas habe ich noch nir benutzt.
Wie gesagt, bin Abo User und da blocke ich natürlich gar nichts, siehst auch oben rechts bei dem Pic was ich gepostet habe an dem Grünem Finger oben rechts. da wird von mir aus gar nichts blockiert.
Warte, ich schwenk mal auf MS Edge um, wie es da ausschaut.

Auch da das gleiche.
Komisch


----------



## Zybba (6. Dezember 2019)

Da musst du wohl mal dem großen Zamperoni Bescheid geben. ^^


----------



## Desotho (6. Dezember 2019)

Trails of Cold Steel 3 & Fire Emblem.


----------



## Batze (6. Dezember 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Da musst du wohl mal dem großen Zamperoni Bescheid geben. ^^



Ich denke er, der  ZAM list das hier und weiß bescheid. Pic steht ja.


----------



## ZAM (8. Dezember 2019)

Die Umfrage ist als Link eingefügt.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Dezember 2019)

irgendwie wird meine antwort (eigener vorschlag) nicht angenommen. ich kann / könnte immer wieder neu abstimmen.


----------



## ZAM (8. Dezember 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> irgendwie wird meine antwort (eigener vorschlag) nicht angenommen. ich kann / könnte immer wieder neu abstimmen.



Die Frage ist, ob das auch jedes mal neu angenommen wird. Die Anzeige ist vermutlich durch Cookies gestützt. Ändern können WIR daran nichts, ist ja ein externer Dienst.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Dezember 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob das auch jedes mal neu angenommen wird.



eigene vorschläge werden offenbar überhaupt nicht angenommen.
nimmt man ein spiel aus der liste klappts.


----------



## THEDICEFAN (11. Dezember 2019)

Für mich ganz klar Death Stranding! ;p


----------



## Javata (11. Dezember 2019)

Für mich war das Spielejahr nicht so stark. Gab zwar kleinere Perlen wie Greedfall oder Spellforce 3: Soul Harvest und auch etwas größere wie Plague Tale aber insgesamt fand ich es nicht so. Anthem habe ich recht lange gespielt (über 200h) trotz aller Bugs, das würde ich aber nicht als GotY vorschlagen .Das neue Star Wars hab ich noch nicht gespielt, sind im Freundeskreis im Moment noch am CoD: MW zocken. Das macht zwar Spaß. nen GotY ist es aber nicht.

Was Death Stranding angeht so finde ich den Titel deutlich überhyped, sobald man den Name Hideo Kojima dabei sah wurde es zum Megatitel. Künstlerisch wertvoll sicher, interessante Story aber als Spiel ansich monoton und repetitiv und damit doch recht langweilig auf Dauer. Ist ein wenig wie bei Tarantino Filmen, die erleben auch immer einen Hype weil halt Tarantino dran steht.


----------

